# Sticky  Bloat - caught on tape



## Melissa Thom

I was linked this on facebook and thought it was worth sharing if someone hasn't seen a dog bloat before. Happily the dog in this video survived. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1WrT2719yo


----------



## Jackie Lockard

What a handy thing to have video of. I will definitely be passing this on to clients, especially those with prone breeds. So important to be able to recognize those signs.

I lost a dog to bloat last year...I hate it. I was gone all day and by the time I got home it was too late. Sucks!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Poor old guy...hopefully he got gastropexied when he got into his new home. Glad he's now doing well.


----------



## Dave Colborn

thanks for posting that. Good visual. May have saved a dog life or two posting that here!!!


----------



## Timothy Saunders

Very informative. Thanks for posting


----------



## Chuck Zang

Thanks I forwarded that to all of the handlers in my unit. One of our retired dogs died of bloat earlier this year. Handler wasn't home and his wife didn't catch it in time. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Earle

I didn't watch the entire tape, but Bloat is a true emergency and those few minutes they took to make this video showing his pain and discomfort, could have actually changed the poor dog's outcome . 
This past summer, a German Shepherd Dog I was caring for had bloat, luckily he survived too, but I identified it immediately- by the time I got the dog to my vets office (15 minute ride) his tongue was blue and he collapsed, we did emergency surgery and thankfully the dog is well
My point - if you THINK or wonder is your dog suffering from bloat, get him/her vet immediately!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Mo Earle said:


> I didn't watch the entire tape, but Bloat is a true emergency and those few minutes they took to make this video showing his pain and discomfort, could have actually changed the poor dog's outcome .
> This past summer, a German Shepherd Dog I was caring for had bloat, luckily he survived too, but I identified it immediately- by the time I got the dog to my vets office (15 minute ride) his tongue was blue and he collapsed, we did emergency surgery and thankfully the dog is well
> My point - if you THINK or wonder is your dog suffering from bloat, get him/her vet immediately!!!



The foster owners making the tape had no idea the dog was bloating. They had just acquired the dog as a foster, the dog was brand new to them, they knew nothing except that they were videotaping their new foster dog in the yard. When they realized the dog needed to be rushed to the vet, they did it. 

The dog is fine. 

The voiceover commentary was added afterward to aid people in recognizing bloat.

And a good job, IMO, to think of doing it.



Right under the video it says this:
_This video shows a dog in the middle to late middle stages of bloat. This dog, Roscoe, was saved. He had just arrived in a new home. The weather was warm but not hot, actually quite pleasant as this video was being filmed. Neither the person who brought the dog to this foster home nor the foster home had ever seen bloat and had no idea of what they were seeing. As soon as they realized something was wrong, he was rushed to the emergency vet. _


----------



## Connie Sutherland

In its entirety, the caption says:

QUOTE:
This video shows a dog in the middle to late middle stages of bloat. This dog, Roscoe, was saved. He had just arrived in a new home. The weather was warm but not hot, actually quite pleasant as this video was being filmed. Neither the person who brought the dog to this foster home nor the foster home had ever seen bloat and had no idea of what they were seeing. As soon as they realized something was wrong, he was rushed to the emergency vet.

I can tell you from personal experience that we can talk to you about it forever, but until you actually experience it, it is very difficult to recognize. They say a picture is worth a thousand words and in this case the video is priceless for its teaching value. 

The person filming this very kindly allowed us to use it as an educational tool so other people can learn to recognize what is happening when a dog bloats. A voiceover was done to point out the various symptoms of bloat to those who may not recognize or understand what they are seeing. 

This dog bloated, but did not have gastric torsion. His stomach filled with air, but luckily for him, he made it to the vet in enough time that he had not torsed. They were able to deflate him and he is now home and doing well. Torsion occurs when the stomach flips over, cutting off the blood supply causing stomach tissue to start dying. Torsion requires very expensive surgery, and even if your dog survives the surgery, they may not survive the aftermath when the toxins from the dying tissue are released causing heart arrhythmias and sepsis. 

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE take your dog to the vet if you think he may be bloating even if there is no swelling apparent yet. 

Sometimes there is no obvious swelling in the early stages; your dog just looks "fatter". They can take an x-ray to determine if your dog is in the early stages and treat him immediately. If the vet refuses to take an x-ray, INSIST upon it. This is YOUR dog. YOU know him very well and if the vet still refuses to take an x-ray, go elsewhere. The earlier it is caught, the better your dog's chances of living. 

For more info on symptoms go to
http://akitarescue.rescuegroups.org/info/display?PageID=11156 
END QUOTE



_Again, here is the video (I don't want to leave that out):
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1WrT2719yo


----------



## rick smith

I'm going to move this post so the video isn't buried.

Moved to http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/bloat-22315/#post309504


----------

